# What to do with our porch?



## Ronni (Sep 25, 2019)

I love having all these plants on the porch!! It’s going to look so bare out here when I have to move them all inside for the winter.

Couple questions for any of you who garden or grow things. Right now, with all the remodeling we’re doing, I don’t have a lot of available windows with decent light sources for the plants to overwinter inside. What do you think about grow lights?

Also, suggestions for how to liven up the porch/make it look less bare once I move all the plants. On all but the coldest of days we sit out here morning and evening before and after work chatting and sipping coffee or a drink. It’s our place to unwind and kick back, and the more attractive it is the more we can relax


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 25, 2019)

I always love candles so maybe some candles would be nice in the morning long as it’s not windy


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 25, 2019)

Grow lights should help the plants overwinter in the house.
I love!!!! your porch!!!!!. I do not have a green thumb  
On my patio I have a few oil lamps for evenings and a camp heater for really cold mornings.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 25, 2019)

We have 2 L.E.D. grow lights hanging in the kitchen/dining area. They helped ripen tomatoes and our spider plants love them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2019)

You certainly have a nice porch and a lot of plants. I don't know much about those lights. I do know that plants should be taken in while it is still a bit warm at night. If you wait to long it becomes a shock going from very cool conditions to a warm house. Many times I have taken cuttings or a shoot from the main plant and started it indoors which takes up less space than bringing in the original plant which may have out grown its pot anyway.


----------

